

Mozilla to CAs: revoke all MITM sub-CAs by April 27 - JoshTriplett
https://blog.mozilla.com/security/2012/02/17/message-to-certificate-authorities-about-subordinate-cas/

======
rlpb
This is a dupe of: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3606047>

~~~
JoshTriplett
Ironically, the dupe didn't get detected by HN and counted as an upvote
because I posted the https URL rather than the http URL.

